# E-mail Screw up



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2006)

I just found out that my e-mail that most of my Martial Arts contacts have has been dumping my e-mails into a special folder, that I must have some how made.......My computer skills suck!!!! and seem to get worse by the day!!

At any rate I must appologize, I have about 600 e-mails that date back over 1 year......I am sorry if anyone thinks I was ignoring them, I have it fixed now and if you e-mail me at rockypasiwk@ameritech.net I will get it... However I simply can not go back and ansewer each and every e-mail...so if you want to contact me please feel free.....


Again I am sorry for any inconvienace....


Rocky


----------



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2006)

I got a rating from some clown that said " DUde your avatar is racist WTF were you thinking"


Well apparently mental midget, my mind was'nt in the same gutter as yours!!! I thought the Avatar was funny and pretty much a match for me....The guy has the biggest mouth I have ever seen.....Sorry if your mind can't get around that!!!!!


Rocky


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have any concerns about someone abusing the reputation system please feel free to contact any ADMIN or ASSIST. ADMIN with your concerns and they will gladly look into it for you.

Jennifer/Swordlady
-MT Moderator


----------

